# Ridgid tp-1300 planer parts



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

HI, Desperately seeking brushes for Ridgid TP 1300 planer. Ridgid.com and Home Depot.com, their main distributor are of no help. Seems they are only interested in selling new machines? Tried several other sites, ereplacement.com, toolbarn.com, etc. Does anyone know if this brush is used in other products? Or who may have them? Chinese manufacturers often use the same specs for several companies, models. Any help appreciated, Thanks! bzguy


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rumor has it that the Steel City 40200H is similar to the old TP1300....perhaps brushes for that would fit, but I really don't know for sure. (they sure look similar)


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

*Patience Grasshopper.*

Chinese Parts, require Ancient Chinese Secret:

You must be one with the Google. 
Search ON 
Search OFF

It's ridgid ryobi part 827811 (from the ereplacement ridgid page)

Re-googling Ryobi 827811 - lotsa hits that say brushes in the results:

http://www.mowtownusa.com/Ryobi-Ridgid-Part-827811-CARBON-BRUSH_p_154875.html

Ohmmmmmmm


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Scott, appreciate the help, I'm in Belize, need to be sure I order correct part.
:thumbsup:Honorable Joe,
You are true Google Master!
I've been Googling for days, tried every combination of search words my feeble mind could come up with.
Even hit that site, looked like they mainly dealt in lawnmowers.
Suspected multiple knock-offs, but did not know that Ryobi and Ridgid were twins.
Thanks a million! Humble grasshopper


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ridgid complacency?*

Alas,:boat:
After googling part suppliers for months, seeking help here and elsewhere, I am still stuck in Belize with a Ridgid planer I bought and shipped that will not function for lack of two $5 brushes.
Mowtown USA, mentioned above and primarily a lawnmower outlet took my order then canceled delivery without even an apologetic email upon discovery that they also had no brushes to offer.
Sadly but indicative of the trend in Big Corp USA, it would seem that neither Ridgid Tool Co. or their main distributor Home Depot are interested in manufacturing and stocking these cheap parts or their integrity in general.
Can anyone here be of further help or do I have to trash the whole unit, fly back to the US and buy a good old used American made planer?
In a real bind here, any help much appreciated, Thanks! bzguy


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

This place indicates they have them in stock, and they ship worldwide: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/brush-and-spring-sold-individually-p-148482.html


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi and thanks cocheseuga,
That was the 2cd place I tried months ago.
They and everyone else told me they were back-ordered, would let me know.
I'll try them again, appreciate your time, bzguy

FLASH.........
Anyone else waiting for these, get em while they're hot.
Just ordered 4 of the 8 ereplacement has in stock.
Thanks again! bzguy


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

*The saga continues*

Alas, had 2 sets of brushes from Ereplacement sent to Ohio, then hand carried to Belize.
They are about 1/16th" to 3/32cds" too thick.
Saw a thread somewhere, exact same problem.
Been a year+ without this planer for lack of two $5 brushes, makes me long for a good old American made machine.
US made reconditioned machines are now selling for more than the same brand name new?
That's gotta tell you something!:furious:


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

bzguy, I have used the gray emery cloth fine and sanded down the sides equally to fit and thay worked. So long as the brass ends are the same shape and size as the org ones. Hope this helped.
Lee


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

can you match them up to a site that sells brushes? like this?
www.helwigcarbon.com/

that is what I did on my table saw capacitor. I realize that the brush probably won't have any markings on it but you should be able to figure out the sizes on it. then match them up....and if it doesn't fit it isn't something that a little sandpaper wont fix.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for your time guys!:shifty:
Filing, grinding, sanding is the solution I have to try now, as it will be some time before I get someone coming here again.
Customs here will make it a nightmare to get these imported.
I am in the process of jigging something up to get these to proper size and keep them flat-sided without ruining the only ones in this country.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

M and D Mower shows a full parts listing for Ridgid TP1300...

http://www.m-and-d.com/

I have gotten parts for my Ryobi BT3100 from them no problem...


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

*Ridgid inferiority*

These may work for garage projects but I am not impressed.
I had an old Delta 12" planer as a 2cd machine for small stuff.
It lasted forever, but that was when they were made in the US.
Virtually no hours on this machine, new knives still in storage.
Got brushes in, blew all dust/debris out of motor first, it promptly chewed up another pair.
After googling a bit, this seems to be a common problem.
After dismantling it, the commutators on the armature seem to come apart and destroy the soft brushes.
Motor replacement costs as much as new planer, and seems to be chronically defective.
If you do a lot of work, and don't have access to parts, buy a used American made machine IMHO.:boat:


----------

